# Lease/netal on a 6420 deer



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

So i was talking to long time friend about my recent expansion for this coming season and he offered me the option to rent his 6420 with loader for the summer. He only uses it in the winter for his snowplowing business. I asked him what he thought it would be worth, he said what ever is fair. I'm fully aware of all of the pitfalls of renting a friends tractor but we have a long history of bartering and borrowing. So looking for ideas of what would it be worth?It would be handy to have another cab tractor on the second baler. Financially this makes good sense to me because i'm going to be buying a bigger rake, a second baler, a pull behind NH bale wagon and most likely the challenger Mt645. Taking a HUGE bite this year hopefully i don't choke,


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bensbales said:


> So i was talking to long time friend about my recent expansion for this coming season and he offered me the option to rent his 6420 with loader for the summer. He only uses it in the winter for his snowplowing business. I asked him what he thought it would be worth, he said what ever is fair. I'm fully aware of all of the pitfalls of renting a friends tractor but we have a long history of bartering and borrowing. So looking for ideas of what would it be worth?It would be handy to have another cab tractor on the second baler. Financially this makes good sense to me because i'm going to be buying a bigger rake, a second baler, a pull behind NH bale wagon and most likely the challenger Mt645. Taking a HUGE bite this year hopefully i don't choke,


I have the exact same scenario in reverse......my buddy uses my 6420 in the winter for feeding up cattle. I'll tell you what I thnk from my perspective (which is reverse). My buddy doesn't pay me crap, usually uses it about 400hrs a winter, but that's fine with me as long as he fixes everything that breaks while he has it.......this year it cost him a new alternator and a repair on the air-ride seat and fix a hydro hose.......I'm ok with that as he has about 14 tractors (only one with loader) and at any time I may need to borrow one...... Or i may need help in terms of labor and they're always there......or I may need temporary storage and they're there......may need a tedder/disc/baler/etc, I just need to go get it......whatever I borrow I fix if it breaks, if I have to borrow it more than twice and I don't have one I usually go buy it, the exceptions are items like a HayKing aerator, no need for both of us to have one, only used for one day of the year, I use his.....that's just how we roll, others may feel differently, and to be honest, I hope he gets him another loader tractor, he needs it........

Good luck with the expansion this year Ben, I'm doing a lil expanding too.....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have successfully bartered with several neighbors. Last year I loaned out the use of my tractor in exchange for 3 X 3 baling. 
As to what its worth, it is worth whatever he wants to borrow in return.
If you are looking for rental fees, I have no idea. So many $/hr I would guess.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If looking for an hourly rate.....$20 an hour. If you rent a tractor from Deere and go over on hours, that's what they charge per hut for a tractor of that size. Good starting place anyway......hth


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> If looking for an hourly rate.....$20 an hour. If you rent a tractor from Deere and go over on hours, that's what they charge per hut for a tractor of that size. Good starting place anyway......hth


Yep 20 an hour here as well. You fix it and you maintain it


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

ok so around 20 an hour and ill be responsible for the small items like alternator/starter ect.Maybe i'l call deere monday to see what they charge here in Vt. Thanks



somedevildawg said:


> I have the exact same scenario in reverse......my buddy uses my 6420 in the winter for feeding up cattle. I'll tell you what I thnk from my perspective (which is reverse). My buddy doesn't pay me crap, usually uses it about 400hrs a winter, but that's fine with me as long as he fixes everything that breaks while he has it.......this year it cost him a new alternator and a repair on the air-ride seat and fix a hydro hose.......I'm ok with that as he has about 14 tractors (only one with loader) and at any time I may need to borrow one...... Or i may need help in terms of labor and they're always there......or I may need temporary storage and they're there......may need a tedder/disc/baler/etc, I just need to go get it......whatever I borrow I fix if it breaks, if I have to borrow it more than twice and I don't have one I usually go buy it, the exceptions are items like a HayKing aerator, no need for both of us to have one, only used for one day of the year, I use his.....that's just how we roll, others may feel differently, and to be honest, I hope he gets him another loader tractor, he needs it........
> 
> Good luck with the expansion this year Ben, I'm doing a lil expanding too.....


How much are you expanding?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not much Ben, just took on some additional ground (60 acres) and going to bale wheat straw this year. Have baled some wheat before but gonna do about 350a this year......gotta find a market, from what I've heard there's a decent one there.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're paying $20 (or anything above $0 that you agree upon) I'd suggest not being responsible for anything. Deciding later whether a repair is "small" and your responsibility or "large" and the owner's responsibility sounds like trouble. If you have a flat tire, fix it. You break off a mirror, buy him a new one. But anything that isn't directly your fault but is instead something that wears out regardless of fault (like the alternator), I'd want no part of whatsoever.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, if you're paying a rate like 20$ and hour I would not pay for normal wear and tear items, unless the failure was a direct result of my stupidity/negligence/choice......


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, i told him about the $20 an hr deal he's fine with that. It sure will be nice to have another cab tractor to use now i just need to come up with another baler and i'm leaning towards a Nh bale wagon but might look into a bale baron. I would be the first in the area to have either.



somedevildawg said:


> Not much Ben, just took on some additional ground (60 acres) and going to bale wheat straw this year. Have baled some wheat before but gonna do about 350a this year......gotta find a market, from what I've heard there's a decent one there.


Thats cool. i'm planing on planting 30 acres of spring wheat with the idea of baling it for wheat straw. Here straw is selling whole sale for about $4 a bale for a 35# bale. Most of it comes down from quebec.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My vote is bale wagon. There is a steep learning curve though. Can't beat em for speed with a good operator, provided that your storage facility has a high enough roof.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> My vote is bale wagon. There is a steep learning curve though. Can't beat em for speed with a good operator, provided that your storage facility has a high enough roof.


There's a few bale wagons down here, folks seem to like em, I had a 1033 and it was a good machine....you're right a steep learning curve and good bales! In terms of getting them out of the field and into the barn with the barn being close, the wagon will move em quick.....the advantage to the bundling system becomes apparent AFTER the bales are in the barn. Transport/loading becomes much easier.....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am building a high lift for my TBH 15 this week. I am hoping that the S300 can run it. I am down to fabing the hydraulic routing and supports right now. Next comes paint.
If all goes well, I can grab 15 - 16 X 18 bales at a time, which equals one layer of the NH 1069 stack.
I have never seen the accumultors or bandits run, it does sound interesting though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That should really help with the transport/loading time....please post pics


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I may be able to snap some pics tomorrow.


----------

